# What song you listening to right now ? ? ?



## Prism Detailing

Currently listening to Mazzy Star - Into Dust

Really cant stop listing to this song, some people might know it from the new Virgin Media advert....but what an awesome song :thumb:


----------



## R32rob

Metallica - No Leaf Clover


----------



## Pieface876

Enter Shikari - Hectic.


----------



## Kriminal

Carrie Underwood - The night before

I know, it's not my regular kinda stuff - I'm more soul/rnb - but I'm in a country mood at the moment...leave me alone  :thumb:


----------



## Sandro

Isis - All Out Of Time, All Into Space


----------



## pdv40

Supernova - Mr.Hudson & Kanye West :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Just swapped the Alkaline Trio mp3 discography in the car to the Goldfinger discography. It was all that talk of Nena and 99 red baloons yesterday....


----------



## HC1001

Enter Shikari - Juggernaught and it's just changed to Shinedown - Devour...........:thumb:


----------



## J9NY X

Temptations....treat her like a lady....lol


----------



## BENJY

DJ isaac
underground

Be warned most people will hate it!


----------



## AndyNI

the poques - fairytale of new york cant help but love it


----------



## Kriminal

The best club song....EVER....has just come on the radio :

The Fatback Band - I found lovin' :argie::argie:


----------



## Andy_RX8

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters

Great song.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Just listened to the Metallica "Cunning Stunts" DVD


----------



## jamest

Chimaira - Nothing Remains


----------



## Rickyboy

Nina Simone - I Wish I Knew What It Feels To Be Free

Possibly my favourite song of all time. Always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## SeanC

Currently got AC/DC- Shoot To Thrill playing through Winamp Pro.....


----------



## Colt Man

bit of a contrast

eminem - beautiful
and now
harry connick jr. - it had to be you

my favourate song at the moment and one of my favourate ever songs

i remember singing the latter to a random lass in asda in my pushchair aged around 2-3


----------



## diamond_ross

Andres Jonhson - Glourious

Amazing song


----------



## R32rob

Foo Fighters cover of Baker Street


----------



## sanchez

Staind - It's been a while


----------



## golf548

Maximo Park........Books from boxes (Our Earthly Pleasures album)

Great track imho

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sandro

Old Man Gloom - 'Tis Better To Receive

\m/ RAWK!


----------



## Prism Detailing

Chromeo - Fancy Footwork


----------



## Clark @ PB

Kasabian - LSF. Tuuuuuuuuune!


----------



## swordjo

The View- Skag Trendy


----------



## OrangePeel

Shellac of North America - Crow


----------



## Sandro

OrangePeel said:


> Shellac of North America - Crow


is that different from Albinis Shellac?

The Locust - Scavenger, Invader


----------



## VIPER

Slayer: War Ensemble :devil:

and now...

Metallica: Ride The Lightning


----------



## Prism Detailing

Amberlin - Feel Good Drag


----------



## Charley Farley

Polarkreis 18- Allein Allein ( over and over cos I like it)


----------



## Throbbe

Dandy Warhols - Horse Size Pills

Cracking way to get in the mood for Friday.


----------



## Sandro

Converge - Grim Heart / Black Rose


----------



## alan_mcc

Either Way - The Twang

:thumb:


----------



## Bazza155

Daughtry - Poker Face (Cover of Lady Gaga).


----------



## icedub

Shadows Fall - The light that blinds.


----------



## Rizzo

Calvin Harris - Ready for The Weekend (High Contrast Remix)


----------



## dcj

Bazza155 said:


> Daughtry - Poker Face (Cover of Lady Gaga).


Is that the american idol winner and are they any good?


----------



## Leodhasach

The Rising by Bruce Springsteen, along with quite a lot of his stuff


----------



## dean j

The last song i listened to in the car today was, as the sun was out.

Everybody loves the sunshine, Roy Ayers.

Brilliant feel good track!

Look it up on youtube. Not sure how to do the link thingy


----------



## 03OKH

Highway to Heaven

sky channel 357


----------



## clcollins

Ian Brown - Stellify


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

The Clut - "The Witch"


----------



## Prism Detailing

The Clash - Londons Calling


----------



## Scotty B

Girls just wnat to have fun - Real Radio Scotland. lol


----------



## Mike Hunt

Working in China so Billy Bragg - Waiting for the great leap forward.


----------



## Frothey

TigerTailz - Love Bomb Baby


----------



## Omnic

np: Cascada Vs. Spring Break - Big Bad Boy


----------



## Jochen

Placebo - Special Needs


----------



## Tunero

Nelly Furtado - Manos al aire






I love every song of Nelly (and I love her ), this one is fanstastic!

She sings in spanish but the video is subtitled in English


----------



## Tunero

If you cant see it (fu(k the tube ) look for "Nelly Furtado - Manos al aire" in the Tube... I hope you can listen it.


----------



## subdialler

I left my heart in Tokyo - Mini Viva.

Can't wait to get 'Anyway' by Duck Sauce. Anyone know the release date of this one? Heard it on Radio 1, and managed to hear it again on youtube.


----------



## Million_S

Is it ever enough - Crazy P....touble is whenever i hear it I makes me wish I was on holiday!!!


----------



## stan the man

The Tall Ships. It Bites.


----------



## Mike Hunt

Waiting for the great leap forwards - Billy Bragg


----------



## Alex_225

Black Sabbath - Snowblind


----------



## icedub

Rob Zombie - Dragula.


----------



## alan_mcc

White Wedding - Billy Idol


----------



## uruk hai




----------



## Serkie

Bat for Lashes - Daniel


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Steve Vai....listen to one of the worlds best guitarists...From album The Ultra Zone.
Tribute to Frank Zappa..


----------



## Leigh K

John Lennon - Come together, great song!


----------



## Jochen

Alicia Keys - No One :argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Jay-Z - On to the next one. Off his new Album that I downloaded yesterday, f*cking awesome album in my opinion!


----------



## patonbmw

Clark said:


> Jay-Z - On to the next one. Off his new Album that I downloaded yesterday, f*cking awesome album in my opinion!


:thumb: Very true its a quality album, great detailing music


----------



## Frothey

Jihad - D*A*D


----------



## KKM

not so much a song, but a new album........ defected in the house ibiza 09.

great album, some stunning tracks

:thumb:


----------



## 738ALR

the script - good album, but not everyday!


----------



## dean j

Right now. Paris-I choose you.

Dont think anyone on here would like it, but its a nice song

Try youtube it. Not sure how to post links


----------



## geert dr

Seasick Steve !!! Music from the heart :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shiny

I've been listening to Millencolin in the car today...


----------



## Prism Detailing

The Temper Trap - Sweet Disposition (seriously awesome song)


----------



## Maikki

Paradise Lost: So Much is Lost


----------



## transtek

The Damned: Eloise


----------



## ivor




----------



## stupidmonkfish

Dangerzone - Kenny Loggins

just come on the iPhone as i'm browsing the forum.

Brings back memorys of Top Gun , love that film for some reason.


----------



## Planet Admin

Kanye West Heartless.
Great song.


----------



## SXI

Tom Petty and the Heart breakers - Into The Great Wide Open


----------



## brucie

Daft Punk - One More Time (Bryan Kearney's Planet Love Intro Mix)


----------



## gordy1984

men behind the wire:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach

Misery Business by Paramore.

Actually, hold that thought, my iPod's on shuffle and Only In America by Brooks and Dunn came on


----------



## griffin83

right now ...

NUMB live by linkin park but itunes is on shuffle and just had ESCALA palladio :thumb: 

i have a very broard taste


----------



## WHIZZER

Temper Trap - Sweet disposition


----------



## KKM

Calvin Harris -Flashback

Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune

:thumb:


----------

